# I need to learn a new Beethoven sonata!



## Pianoxtreme

I know No. 14 (Moonlight) and No. 21 (Waldstein), but I need to learn a new one! I don't care if it's underplayed, I just want it to be a magnificent one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ravndal

I'm into No 15 at the moment. Have not played it my self, but I plan on it  Though, you wrote in the other thread that you dreamt of paying Hammerklavier? A tad more complicated though.


----------



## KenOC

Op. 7. No doubt about it. Beethoven said, "This sonata will wash."


----------



## Turangalîla

If you've learned the Waldstein, both Op. 2 No. 3 and Op. 31 No. 1 will be neither too easy nor too difficult. I give my highest recommendation to these sonatas. They are excellent in competitions.


----------



## Turangalîla

Side note: DON'T go with the Appassionata right away...it is terribly over-played and I dread hearing it any more. Do learn some earlier sonatas first. In one competition I was in, there were eight contestants and the Appassionata was played four times (and you didn't even need to include a classical work).


----------



## Ukko

If 'effective in compositions' is a requirement, Op. 101 probably doesn't fit. It _can_ be a 'magnificent' sonata though; a mood maker.


----------



## hreichgott

The Appassionata is definitely a "magnificent" one. It is physically strenuous; both the first and third movements have challenges equal to the third movement of Moonlight. I do not know how it compares to Waldstein as I haven't played Waldstein.
@CarterJohnsonPiano -- I know you have your head in competition-land at the moment, but I don't think the OP was asking about choosing repertoire for competitions? Anyway, I sort of agree with you in that overplayed rep can be a danger at competitions if the artistic interpretation is either ho-hum or a direct imitation of a well-known recording. But if it's a piece in which many interpretations are possible, which every Beethoven sonata is, and the contestant clearly has a well-thought-out interpretation, it won't sound like every other Appassionata there on that day.

I add my vote to Ravndal's for #15 (Pastoral) -- I recently found a little time to play through the whole thing and discovered to my surprise that it's easier than it sounds, and all four movements are just gorgeous. The Scherzo less so than the others but in context it's a nice little palate cleanser in between the more substantive movements. For me the main difficulty is getting the articulations right in the Andante: staccato in the LH while RH has legato octaves, for example.

Op. 109 is stunning but I don't think anyone under age 40 should play it.


----------



## Turangalîla

Yes, Heather, my head is indeed in competition-land :lol: . The Appassionata really is wonderful, I just dislike it when pieces are over-played (in both concerts _and_ competitions). But of course, there is a reason for its popularity...every pianist should learn it eventually (as I think is the case with all the Beethoven sonatas). The other thing is that most people learn a Beethoven sonata, believing that they are "Classical" sonatas...this is the case for some of them, but I think that ones like the Appassionata are clearly Romantic.

Anyways, you are welcome to learn what you like, and please do learn the Appassionata, but for some reason I think you should learn another one right now and save the Appassionata for later  .


----------



## PetrB

Learn an early one, I favor Op 10. no 2 for its being Haydnesque while at the same time having Beethoven stamped all over it. It is the lesser played of those Op. 10 sonatas. I also advocate it because whenever I hear anyone naming only "the biggies" and the "Named" sonatas, I am more than suspect it is someone working without a teacher (maybe did in the past) and that the likelihood those biggies are being butchered, or at least far from adequately rendered, is proportionately high.

Learn an early and very classical feeling one... makes certain technique is clean, and gets you that part of playing Beethoven which should be present playing any Beethoven, including all the later Opuses.


----------



## maestro57

I just finished learning Op. 10 No. 1. Very Beethoven-like.... well, i guess because he wrote it haha... but you know what i mean.


----------



## PetrB

maestro57 said:


> I just finished learning Op. 10 No. 1. Very Beethoven-like.... well, i guess because he wrote it haha... but you know what i mean.


On to Op. 10 no.2, please. Very satisfying, so less often played.


----------



## maestro57

Yes, I listened to it again yesterday (Op. 10 No. 2). It's quite nice and I actually might play that next. Convince me more! 

OP, which one are you leaning towards? Made a decision yet? Let us know.


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Everybody:

Thanks for the suggestions! It's my goal to learn Hammerklavier sometime in the future, when I can properly handle 
it and when I have time to devote to learning it. However, I think it's a tad complicated for me as of now.

I was considering Appassionata, but I'd like to learn a work that's a bit easier. (Not TOO easy!  ) Right now, I'm thinking about either No. 3, No. 15 or No. 31.


----------



## kv466

Give the e-flat, no.18 a shot...it's very fun to play and has lots going on.


----------



## Nevohteeb

I really love, the sonata #18 in Eb+, Op. 31 #3. It always gives me a lift.


----------



## Meaghan

Pianoxtreme said:


> I was considering Appassionata, but I'd like to learn a work that's a bit easier. (Not TOO easy!  ) Right now, I'm thinking about either No. 3, No. 15 or No. 31.


#3 has parts (particularly in the outer movements) that are pretty technically difficult, but not in a "Rarr, I'm a Beethoven monsterrrr. MOMENTOUS!" way, more of a "Hi, I'm a Mozart concerto; here, have lots of fast notes and a cadenza" way. It's a wonderful, sparkling sonata and a gorgeous blend of classical and romantic aesthetics. And the slow movement is _so beautiful._ (But so are pretty much all Beethoven slow movements, so.)


----------



## Turangalîla

^ Totally agree, go with no. 3...you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Op. 22, B flat major. As Beethoven said, this sonata "takes the cake."


----------



## hreichgott

Meaghan said:


> not in a "Rarr, I'm a Beethoven monsterrrr. MOMENTOUS!" way, more of a "Hi, I'm a Mozart concerto; here, have lots of fast notes and a cadenza" way


Now I want to hear how the other sonatas would introduce themselves!


----------



## Meaghan

hreichgott said:


> Now I want to hear how the other sonatas would introduce themselves!


"If Beethoven piano sonatas could talk" sounds like a fun writing project. NOBODY TAKE IT; I will get back to you shortly.


----------



## Meaghan

Meaghan said:


> "If Beethoven piano sonatas could talk" sounds like a fun writing project. NOBODY TAKE IT; I will get back to you shortly.


Actually, forgive my initial possessiveness of an idea that wasn't even mine; if other people have sonata-introductions, I'd be amused to read them.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> "If Beethoven piano sonatas could talk" sounds like a fun writing project. NOBODY TAKE IT; I will get back to you shortly.


Oh I say! Your threat of increased assertiveness was apparently not an idle one; now you have raised your voice. No subsequent apologies will erase the event.


----------



## Pianoxtreme

Thank you everyone; I think I've decided on No. 3 in C major. 



Orange Soda King said:


> Op. 22, B flat major. As Beethoven said, this sonata "takes the cake."


I listened to that one, but it just didn't appeal to me as much as the others. It tasted a little funny.


----------



## KenOC

Pianoxtreme said:


> Thank you everyone; I think I've decided on No. 3 in C major.


Good luck! #3 is considered the "virtuoso piece" of the opus 2. Even has a cadenza! You may want to listen to Schiff's analysis, available as an MP3 at the Guardian's site.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2006/nov/01/andrasschiffonbeethoven


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

Pick the one that has the most sharps or flats. That usually scares away most performers. (just kidding). 

Op 31#2 "Tempest"


----------



## Nevohteeb

Jonathan Biss, an extraordinary, musician/pianist, who is teaching at the Curtis Institute of Music, in Philadelphia, Penn. is giving a course on the Beethoven Piano Sonatas (all 0f them), on computer. The site is called, Coursera. It starts in September. All you have to do is register. No charge. I have heard Jonathan play Chamber Music at the Marlboro Music Festival, in Vermont.It will be an interesting course. Maybe you can pick up some ideas on other sonatas, that you would like to play.


----------



## Felawechoy

Learn piano sonata no.8 
It's in c minor and not that difficult!


----------



## maestro57

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Side note: DON'T go with the Appassionata right away...it is terribly over-played and I dread hearing it any more.


Nooo! CarterJohnsonPiano, you didn't just say that! I know you don't mean it  I could hum/whistle the whole thing through because I've listened to it so many times, and I'm still not bored of it. It's the bestest piece of music ever composed, IMO.

OP: Yes, you guessed right: Op. 57 (or if you're really bored, do Op. 106).


----------



## maestro57

Nevohteeb said:


> Jonathan Biss, an extraordinary, musician/pianist, who is teaching at the Curtis Institute of Music, in Philadelphia, Penn. is giving a course on the Beethoven Piano Sonatas (all 0f them), on computer. The site is called, Coursera. It starts in September. All you have to do is register. No charge. I have heard Jonathan play Chamber Music at the Marlboro Music Festival, in Vermont.It will be an interesting course. Maybe you can pick up some ideas on other sonatas, that you would like to play.


I'm enrolled in that course! I hope I don't fail!


----------

